# Serial Killer Profiling Test



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

http://helloquizzy.okcupid.com/tests/serial-killer-profiling-test

I have high hopes for some of you. Don't let me down now. :clap

As for me, 
*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 46% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.


*Serial Killer Potential:* 46% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 100% Organized
 17% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 100% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 100% Hedonistic/Thrill
 100% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

"You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. :lolBelow are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.

You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers.
Serial Killer Potential: 21% Killer
Type of Serial Killer:
60% Organized
33% Disorganized
100% Medical Professional
Killing Motivation:
0% Visionary
100% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
100% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort
100% Power"


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Nope I didn't make it. Should i be gald or sad :lol

*Serial Killer Potential:* 63% Killer 
*Type of Serial Killer: *

80% Organized
50% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional
*Killing Motivation: *

0% Visionary
0% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
100% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort

100% Power


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Surprisingly, no..

Your result for *Serial Killer Profiling Test* ...
*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 33% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 33% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 80% Organized
 33% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 100% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 100% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry, you only scored 25% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 25% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 20% Organized
 50% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm only 46% myself. John Wayne Gacy will not have competition.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sorry, you only scored 25% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 25% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 0% Organized
 50% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

*Serial Killer Potential:* 25% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 0% Organized
 50% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 100% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

haha, I love this quiz.


*Serial Killer Potential:* 25% Killer 
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 0% Organized
 50% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

*Serial Killer Potential:* 38% Killer 
*Type of Serial Killer: *

20% Organized
50% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional
*Killing Motivation: *

0% Visionary
0% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
0% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort

100% Power


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I think if someone gets 100% they will not post it here.

*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 54% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 54% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 80% Organized
 33% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 100% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 100% Hedonistic/Thrill
 100% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Your result for *Serial Killer Profiling Test* ...
*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 33% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 33% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
20% Organized
67% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
100% Visionary
100% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
100% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort

100% Power


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 63% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 63% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 40% Organized
 33% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 100% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 100% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

*Serial Killer Potential:* 46% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 80% Organized
 17% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

*Serial Killer Potential: 46% Killer 
Type of Serial Killer: 

80% Organized
33% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional
Killing Motivation: 

0% Visionary
100% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
100% Hedonistic/Thrill
100% Hedonistic/Comfort

100% Power
*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Uncanny!

You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 54% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 40% Organized
 33% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 100% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Why do I feel disappointed?

Sorry, you only scored 40% killer

*Serial Killer Potential:* 40% Killer 

*Type of Serial Killer: *
80% Organized
17% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
0% Visionary
0% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
100% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort

100% Power


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 42% killer, you'll never make it.


*Serial Killer Potential:* 42% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 80% Organized
 33% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 100% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 100% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power

Quite disappointed to be honest


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

*Serial Killer Potential:* 29% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 20% Organized
 67% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 100% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

*Serial Killer Potential:* 38% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 40% Organized
 50% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry, you only scored 63% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 63% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 20% Organized
 67% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 100% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power

Awwww


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 29% killer, you'll never make it.



*Serial Killer Potential:* 29% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 40% Organized
 17% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 100% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power

:yay


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Your result for *Serial Killer Profiling Test* ...
*Serial Killer Material*

You are 83% Serial Killer!
You'll could make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing,
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer to understand your score. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 83% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 40% Organized
 67% Disorganized
 100% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 100% Visionary
 100% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 100% Hedonistic/Thrill
 100% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


.........

Nah, just kidding.

Your result for *Serial Killer Profiling Test* ...
*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 21% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 21% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 80% Organized
 17% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 100% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Not Serial Killer Material
Sorry, you only scored 29% killer, you'll never make it.

You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.

You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers.
Serial Killer Potential: 29% Killer
Type of Serial Killer:
80% Organized
0% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional
Killing Motivation:
0% Visionary
100% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
0% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort
100% Power


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Serial Killer Potential: 33% Killer
Type of Serial Killer:
60% Organized
33% Disorganized
100% Medical Professional
Killing Motivation:
0% Visionary
0% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
0% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort
100% Power


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Bad test, brought up a lot of memories.

*Serial Killer Material*

You are 79% Serial Killer!


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

You'll could make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing,


*Serial Killer Potential:* 71% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
60% Organized
33% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
0% Visionary
100% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
100% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort

100% Power

Damn...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 46% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 46% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 60% Organized
 33% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 100% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

You'll could make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing,


*Serial Killer Potential:* 67% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 80% Organized
 50% Disorganized
 100% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 100% Hedonistic/Thrill
 100% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 42% killer, you'll never make it.

You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.

*Serial Killer Potential:* 42% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer:*
80% Organized
0% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional
*Killing Motivation:*
0% Visionary
0% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
0% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort
100% Power


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 42% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 42% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 60% Organized
 33% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry, you only scored 46% killer, you'll never make it.

You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.

Serial Killer Potential: 46% Killer
Type of Serial Killer:
60% Organized
17% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional
Killing Motivation:
0% Visionary
100% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
100% Hedonistic/Thrill
100% Hedonistic/Comfort
100% Power


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

aww shizzle I'm not serial killer material. To be fair, I'd prefer to just f- with people's minds until they kill themselves. Much cleaner way of doing things. NOW WHO'S NOT SERIAL KILLER MATERIAL!


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> aww shizzle I'm not serial killer material. To be fair, I'd prefer to just f- with people's minds until they kill themselves. Much cleaner way of doing things.


become a psychologist


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

CoolSauce said:


> become a psychologist


Will you be my first patient ?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 33% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.

*Serial Killer Potential:* 33% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
20% Organized
50% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
0% Visionary
100% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
100% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort

100% Power


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Serial Killer Potential: 33% Killer
Type of Serial Killer:
40% Organized
50% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional
Killing Motivation:
0% Visionary
100% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
0% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort
100% Power


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

*Serial Killer Potential:* 17% Killer 
*Type of Serial Killer: *
40% Organized 
33% Disorganized 
0% Medical Professional 
*Killing Motivation: *
0% Visionary 
0% Mission 
Hedonistic 
100% Hedonistic/Lust 
100% Hedonistic/Thrill 
0% Hedonistic/Comfort 
100% Power


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

*Serial Killer Potential:* 63% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 60% Organized
 33% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 50% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 50% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
40% Organized
33% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
100% Visionary
0% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
0% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort

100% Power

I don't see how those questions could possibly identify a serial killer though...


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't help but notice that most of us have 100% Hedonistic/Lust 

*Not Serial Killer Material*
*Serial Killer Potential: 54% Killer*

*Type of Serial Killer*:

80% Organized
33% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional
*Killing Motivation*:

0% Visionary
100% Mission

Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
0% Hedonistic/Thrill
100% Hedonistic/Comfort


100% Power


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

*Serial Killer Potential:* 33% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 20% Organized
 50% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 100% Hedonistic/Thrill
 100% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored *17% killer*, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.


*Serial Killer Potential: 17% Killer*
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 40% Organized
 33% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

18andLife said:


> I can't help but notice that most of us have 100% Hedonistic/Lust
> 
> *Not Serial Killer Material*
> *Serial Killer Potential: 54% Killer*
> ...


yeah I noticed that too but I think there's only one question that has any influence on that particular trait so it's either 100% or 0%


----------



## Truman (Mar 15, 2012)

*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 42% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 42% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 40% Organized
 33% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

*Sorry, you only scored 4% killer, you'll never make it.*

You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers.

Serial Killer Potential: 4% Killer
Type of Serial Killer:
40% Organized
33% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional
Killing Motivation:
0% Visionary
0% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
0% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort
100% Power

Looks like I got the lowest score so far. :um
:afr

*when I changed my ethnicity to white and male even though I changed none of the answers it went up to 21%


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

But I want to be like Dexter!  

Not Serial Killer Material
Sorry, you only scored 25% killer, you'll never make it.

You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing.* Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers.
Serial Killer Potential: 25% Killer
Type of Serial Killer:
40% Organized
17% Disorganized
0%* Medical Professional
Killing Motivation:
0% Visionary
0% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
0% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort
100% Power


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Quite disappointing.


*Serial Killer Potential:* 46% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 60% Organized
 50% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 0% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

*damn my dreams are crushed

Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 46% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 46% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 40% Organized
 17% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 100% Visionary
 100% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 100% Hedonistic/Thrill
 0% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry, you only scored 46% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.

You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 46% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
20% Organized
33% Disorganized
0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
100% Visionary
100% Mission
Hedonistic
100% Hedonistic/Lust
0% Hedonistic/Thrill
0% Hedonistic/Comfort

100% Power


No surprise here. Considering I've tried to kill myself, LOL.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

*Not Serial Killer Material*

Sorry, you only scored 54% killer, you'll never make it.
You'll never make it in the exciting fun filled world of serial killing. Below are your scores for the various areas in serial killing, although since they don't apply to you they don't really matter.
You should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer for more information on serial killers. 

*Serial Killer Potential:* 54% Killer
*Type of Serial Killer: *
 40% Organized
 67% Disorganized
 0% Medical Professional

*Killing Motivation: *
 0% Visionary
 100% Mission
 Hedonistic
 100% Hedonistic/Lust
 0% Hedonistic/Thrill
 100% Hedonistic/Comfort

 100% Power


----------

